

Youtube upside down - geeko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVGbwUBPl98&flip=1

======
mdolon
Now THIS April Fools prank must have taken a lot of work! The best part has to
be their instructions for viewing it upside down and the images (esp. #2).
Bravo YouTube, bravo.

~~~
patio11
Given that one guy could do it to everyone using his wifi router I'm guessing
Google can pull it off.

<http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html>

